# Failed to write core file



## aadryaan94 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a problem... 

When I try to install Apache, PuTTYsays


```
Failed to write core file for process bsdtar (error 14)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 29, 2013)

This is the same error you had in the sshd thread.  Something is seriously wrong with your system, and that problem needs to be solved first.


----------

